# 40lbs++ mekong cats



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

they aren't carp, but they sure pulled just as hard or even harder.. my arms was never this sore..  i went to the famous lake in Bangkok this late afternoon to try my luck. got hooked up with bait and of i go to my little shack.. chummed with some liquidized bread balled up and was using eternal boilies as hook baits, zig rig... within second the fish was all over the bed of chum that i put out.. and several seconds later my lines peeled out like mad.. i set my drag to the tightest setting and the fish still didn't even stop.. after about 30 minutes of holding on it came close to our shack and close to the bank, only to get snagged up on a stump next door. i waited patiently for about 5 minutes for it to swim out.. the whole time i can still feel the fish fighting on the other end.. another 10 minutes of close quarter fighting, the beast came into the net.. weighing in at 23kg.. this mekong catfish is the biggest fish i ever caught.. my newest PB..








scenery shots


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew you were a catfisherman all along, that time on the Ohio got you prepared, good to see the pictures Ak and great to see you on the board...............Doc


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing....very nice fish!
Are you getting settled in over there yet?


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Vary nice fish.I hope to see more pics.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Very nice catfish and congratulations on your new pb.

I have a feeling that it will not be long and you will set a new pb though as those Mekong catfish get HUGE.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Congrats On Getting Your Pb.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

did you have to move to the other side of the globe to start fishing for cats...lol..nice fish buddie


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

john.. i dunno maan.. these cats are a totally different beasts than in the states. i haven't felt them shake their heads like over there yet. they just kept peeling my lines out like crazy.. i know it took about 200+yards of lines out.. maan.. my arms are still sore as hell..


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job man! Way to go.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job AK. Like I told you the other night, in 1968 -69 we fished for them in the MeKong Delta. Never any that big but they are one tough fish. Your right, they fight harder than any catfish I have ever caught in the states. Great to see your getting out. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow! Nice hearing from you; AK. Way to go on the new Personal Best! Keep posting your awesome fishing experiences now that OGF has a resident expert in the Orient.......TightLines!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak I am jeleous, that is a nice fish and sounds like you will have a new hobbie!

Rob


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow nice fish and beautiful sunset...seems like a great night!

what's the little red circle near the cats mouth, I can't make out what it is.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its the fish's eyes.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cool man. Glad you're out wettin a line!!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Way to go dood ! ! ! ! ! 

Nice fish & sunset ! ! ! ! Keep getting them & keep posting pic's ! !! !


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ak

It sure took you a long time to figure out that catfish were where it is at!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice fish man!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks again guys. i finally recovered from the last trip, and now i'm planning another trip this coming week.. gonna hit some private places for some fish..


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

OGF is officially global now! Pictures coming from the other side of the globe...too cool...Way to go AK...that is a bad a$$ looking fish. Sounds like you are hooked...keep a tube of Ben Gay handy...sounds like you're gonna need it!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well.. i'm still catching a few here and there.. about had a fish took me for a ski(for real) today.. i should have let the drag out abit more i guess..


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Nice fish AK. man still out fishing us all.
Glad to see you posting.


----------

